

Moscow police were sold fake CCTV cameras, streaming recordings. - mahmud
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/01/15/moscow_cctv_fake_feed/

======
noarchy
This fraud needs to be perpetuated on a wider scale, imo. Anything to slow
down the slide into a surveillance society.

------
rdtsc
Note: the company claims they were hacked by competitors.

I know Russian police is stupid, and they compensate for their stupidity in
brutality and corruption, but I think even they would have noticed a fake
feed. You know, it's snowing outside and the camera shows daylight... pretty
easy to notice. I would side with the company and would claim one of the
competitors hacked them, then bribed someone in the police department to make
a stink => Profit.

~~~
ZLOB-o-ZLOB
No. Actually that company was trying to hack its competitors in addition to
selling fake cameras. Also, feed wasn't under real-time monitoring, it was
pulled once in hour or something like that, it hard to find details even in
Russian news.

And there is an error in publication: Yury Luzhkov isn't a former Mayor, he is
still in charge (and won't retire in next decade, I think).

~~~
dzlobin
Unrelated: Is your last name Zlob*? Because mine is, and that's weird.

------
dchest
"were sold"

~~~
mahmud
fixed, thanks :-)

------
snitko
Except that the mayor is not "former".

